# gavin debecker



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2006)

anybody else hear read anything by gavin debecker?

recently read 'the gift of fear' and 'protecting the gift', both excellent guides to tactical self defense.  not a lot of skullthumping, more understanding of common tactics the bad guys use, how to keep your kids safe and informed but not terrified....good stuff.  highly recommend.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 16, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:
			
		

> anybody else hear read anything by gavin debecker?
> 
> recently read 'the gift of fear' and 'protecting the gift', both excellent guides to tactical self defense. not a lot of skullthumping, more understanding of common tactics the bad guys use, how to keep your kids safe and informed but not terrified....good stuff. highly recommend.


 
If you do a search on MT, you will find that "The Gift of Fear" is recommended reading in a large number of posts and threads.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 16, 2006)

DeBecker's work has much value, but to obtain that value you have to read around his virulently anti-gun attitude.  While it is understandable given his background, it is a little distracting.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 16, 2006)

Still even with all of that the books are excellent!

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Henderson (Mar 16, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:
			
		

> Still even with all of that the books are excellent!
> 
> Brian R. VanCise
> www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


 
I concur.


----------



## Blindside (Mar 16, 2006)

I've probably given Gift of Fear as a gift to about 10 people, I just hope they read it.  It was easy when B&N had the hardback on the clearance rack for $4.  

Lamont


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 16, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> DeBecker's work has much value, but to obtain that value you have to read around his virulently anti-gun attitude.



my read wasn't that he was anti-gun.  he states pretty clearly that he values guns as a tool, and his career would be literally impossible if he didn't use them.

he does seem to advocate stronger gun control than we have currently, and responsibility when using guns.  i do admit i found the chapter on gun control in both books a mite preachy.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 16, 2006)

DeBecker is violently and powerfully anti-gun.  I don't care if he's paid lip-service to the opposite; if I remember correctly, _The Gift of Fear_ includes some closing materials that specifically reference anti-gun groups.  It's been a while since I've read it so I don't recall specifically.

As I said, this does not diminish the power of the book and I can understand why he feels the way he does.  Any self-defense advocate who supports any sort of gun control is working at cross-purposes to his stated goals nonetheless.  Most of those who lean left-of-center who at least acknowledge the utility of firearms do not advocate their possession by the Great Unwashed; such prohibitionists normally exempt themselves from their disarmament schemes.


----------



## Bigshadow (Mar 16, 2006)

I have the hardback of "The Gift of Fear" on order from Amazon.  It has been backordered for weeks now.  Supposedly they are fulfilling the order.  I am disappointed in hearing that I will have to read around antigun stuff.  I am staunchly pro-gun.  :2pistols:

UPDATE:  Received email from Amazon... It has shipped.  Yiiipeee


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 16, 2006)

Phil Elmore said:
			
		

> As I said, this does not diminish the power of the book and I can understand why he feels the way he does. Any self-defense advocate who supports any sort of gun control is working at cross-purposes to his stated goals nonetheless. Most of those who lean left-of-center who at least acknowledge the utility of firearms do not advocate their possession by the Great Unwashed; such prohibitionists normally exempt themselves from their disarmament schemes.


 
That is very much shifting. I lurk on a large liberal forum and the number who are anti-gun control has steadily increased over the past few years to the point that some of the strongest online defenders of the right to bear arms that I have encountered post there.

Don't worry about the anti-gun message in segments of "The Gift of Fear". Simply skip over them and you will still get the best part of the book.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 17, 2006)

I wish I shared your optimism.  I see exactly the opposite shift occurring culturally, as fewer and fewer people understand the utility and necessity of an armed citizenry in a free society.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 17, 2006)

Actually Phil,

It seems that more and more states are going the route of allowing their law abiding citizen's the opportunity to get a concealed carry license.  That is a pretty powerful message that seems to be gaining momentum across the United States.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## Phil Elmore (Mar 17, 2006)

In some states it's going the other way, though.  Here in New York it is only getting worse -- and with the notoriously anti-Gun Elliot Spitzer and his mentally deranged would-be Lieutenant Governor the favorites to hold office once Pataki lurches back to the private sector, it's going to get that much more disastrous.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 17, 2006)

So that _this _thread can remain on topic (Gavin De Becker), I have created a separate thread to discuss the issue of changing attitudes on Gun Control:

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?p=511049


----------



## still learning (Mar 20, 2006)

Hello, The "Gift of Fear" is excellent book. Gives great advice! and you will understand the meaning of "AWARENESS".

This is a must read book for everyone. Today we always stress "Trust your intincts", in our MA classes.

I always believe in intincts before I started my martial training, but after reading the GIFt of Fear, it has re-force it more. Your awareness goes up.

This is a great book on survial in the real world.................thumbs up! ...Aloha


----------



## green meanie (Mar 20, 2006)

An excellent book. It was recommended to me by a friend and one of the best book purchases I have ever made.


----------



## Ceicei (Mar 21, 2006)

I have not read any of his books yet.  There were many pros and cons given that I am coming to the point I may check a few out just to see for myself.  I'll see if any of them are of sufficient value to be part of my personal library.

- Ceicei


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Mar 21, 2006)

Ceicei said:
			
		

> I have not read any of his books yet. There were many pros and cons given that I am coming to the point I may check a few out just to see for myself. I'll see if any of them are of sufficient value to be part of my personal library.
> 
> - Ceicei


 
They are! The good points outweigh the _few _areas of disagreement (i.e. gun control). I gave out copies to co-workers who had young daughters leaving home for college. Best investment ever. You can get them used on Amazon.com for next to nothing. "The Gift of Fear" and "Strong on Defense" (author, Sanford Strong) are worth more than five years of martial arts training if you read and absorb their lessons.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Mar 21, 2006)

has anybody read any of the works cited in 'the gift of fear' or 'protecting the gift?

i've checked out 'beauty bites beast'.  a nice sentiment, but it felt a bit like an infomercial for impact training (good product, that).  also it was long on cheerleading and lean on concrete advice.

also ordered the 'child lures' package debecker mentions.  good information there, but less of it than i would have thought given mr. debecker's shining recommendation.

anybody else read anything he recommended?


----------

